# 1 inch mountain fork options?



## ICECREAMSANDWICH (Jan 7, 2014)

Hey all,

Finished up my 650b Salsa Vaya project and now moving on to a mountain bike. I just picked off an old Scott Frame 26" with cantilevers off Ebay.

It doesn't come with a fork and has a 1" headtube. I know Kona made the P2 back in the day, but can't find those anywhere. I only see Kona P2 for 29er.

I also know Vicious Cycles sells forks, but not sure how wide of tires I can fit. I wanna fit at least 26 x 2.1. 


Anyone know how I can get my hands on a reliable 1" rigid fork? Threadless or threaded doesn't really matter.

Thanks!


----------



## Austin Dave (Jul 7, 2010)

Call the folks at Bikeman
Bikeman Kona P2 Mountain Fork, 1 Inch!
They should have 1" P2s in stock again sometime.


----------



## Millerad1651 (Feb 4, 2013)

Short of that Kona posted above, there isn't a lot. I am doing the same thing, and was looking to replace the fork it came with for something different...not many options though.
Some pop up on eBay now and then...
26" 1" Threaded Mountain Bicycle Fork Bike Chrome Steel Touring | eBay

I decided to just keep the fork I had, and ordered a 1" threaded to 1 1/8" threadless adapter so I could use a stem and bars I had laying around.


----------



## ICECREAMSANDWICH (Jan 7, 2014)

Millerad1651 said:


> Short of that Kona posted above, there isn't a lot. I am doing the same thing, and was looking to replace the fork it came with for something different...not many options though.
> Some pop up on eBay now and then...
> 26" 1" Threaded Mountain Bicycle Fork Bike Chrome Steel Touring | eBay
> 
> I decided to just keep the fork I had, and ordered a 1" threaded to 1 1/8" threadless adapter so I could use a stem and bars I had laying around.


Yeah, not sure if the P2 will be back in stock, also know it has pretty harsh qualities.

I also tried ebay, the only problem is that that most listings say the fork comes untested and comes without warranty or guarantee. I definitely want it to hit the trails.

I also saw that the Surly Cross Check fork comes in 1 in steerer tube, and has 700 x 45 clearance, which I think amounts to 26 x2.1. This should be enough for the Panaracer Smokes I want to run, although it would drastically change the geo of the bike.

I might have to go custom, or maybe ream the inside of the headtube to fit 1-1/8 forks?


----------



## 70sSanO (Nov 20, 2013)

I have looked at this a few times and it may be a solution. Using loose ball bearings may be a pain, but it could work. Interesting approach... better than reaming out the head tube IMO.

How To Convert 1inch Threaded To 1 1/8 Threadless - BMXmuseum.com Forums

I imagine this has been posted before.

John


----------



## Millerad1651 (Feb 4, 2013)

70sSanO said:


> I have looked at this a few times and it may be a solution. Using loose ball bearings may be a pain, but it could work. Interesting approach... better than reaming out the head tube IMO.
> 
> How To Convert 1inch Threaded To 1 1/8 Threadless - BMXmuseum.com Forums
> 
> ...


I read up on this, and from what I read that can only be done with the BMX bikes...YMMV. I also read about some people thinking about reaming it out to 1 1/8" but people tried to talk them out of it.

FWIW, that fork was recommended to me from a member on bikeforums.net...not giving it 100% endorsement, but it may be worth a try. I looked about an hour ago and there were 4 or 5 1" threaded forks on eBay...even one nicer suspension fork.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

If 25.4mm is 1", then 48mm isn't 2.1", more like 1.9" if you're lucky.


----------



## 70sSanO (Nov 20, 2013)

Millerad1651,

Yep. Good catch! Although I imagine it has gone through the mill here in years gone by.

I didn't realize that the 1" cup OD for BMX was 32.7mm vs the standard 1" of 30.2mm.

John


----------



## ICECREAMSANDWICH (Jan 7, 2014)

Millerad1651 said:


> I read up on this, and from what I read that can only be done with the BMX bikes...YMMV. I also read about some people thinking about reaming it out to 1 1/8" but people tried to talk them out of it.
> 
> FWIW, that fork was recommended to me from a member on bikeforums.net...not giving it 100% endorsement, but it may be worth a try. I looked about an hour ago and there were 4 or 5 1" threaded forks on eBay...even one nicer suspension fork.


Hmm, okay. That makes me feel better about it that someone recommended it on the forums here. I'll take a look at it. Yeah, I think reaming is a bad idea. I don't want to think the tube walls if I don't have to.

I might just go custom fork, which should be about $200-270. It might be worth it to get a nicer crown, and have a fork that fits my geomoetry.


----------



## 70sSanO (Nov 20, 2013)

I guess it may be possible to weld cup rings to the top and bottom of the existing head tube. You would have to find someone who can weld thin wall tubing and a jig would be a must, but I see it as a solution for someone who is going to re-paint anyway. Depending on the fork, the only geometry change is the height of the ring.

John


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Really guys? Ebay a used fork from a reputable seller. The chances of you getting a fork that will fail on you are very slim to very very slim. Tons of choices. Also try your local shops. You never know what they have laying around in the back.


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

Just camp out on ebay and wait. Something will turn up, they're there all the time.

Having said that, the P2 is a great option. 

Also I have had forks built for me (Bontrager custom offset) for 2 bikes. One Groovy (not currently taking new orders) and one Waltworks. They're not inexpensive, but if you like the bike enough why not treat it to a nice new custom fork? There are lots of builders who happily build 26" - 1" forks.


----------



## ICECREAMSANDWICH (Jan 7, 2014)

Jak0zilla said:


> Just camp out on ebay and wait. Something will turn up, they're there all the time.
> 
> Having said that, the P2 is a great option.
> 
> Also I have had forks built for me (Bontrager custom offset) for 2 bikes. One Groovy (not currently taking new orders) and one Waltworks. They're not inexpensive, but if you like the bike enough why not treat it to a nice new custom fork? There are lots of builders who happily build 26" - 1" forks.


Yeah, I got a quote today, and price wasn't too bad. Less than $100 than what I paid for a Salsa fork.


----------



## THE ARS (Sep 14, 2011)

Cheap Tange with steerer options:

Bruce Gordon Cycles ? Tange 26" Mountain Bike Fork


----------



## Howley (Nov 23, 2005)

Some bike shops can order from "Merry Sales" the Tange 26" Mountain Bike Fork or similar...


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

*I have one too.....*









I really don't need anything for it... just PM me for details. (Tange, chrome, 1 inch threaded, came off an old Univega Alpina)

R.


----------



## Austin Dave (Jul 7, 2010)

Dunno if you solved this yet but bikeman has 1" Kona P2s in stock now.
Bikeman Kona P2 Mountain Fork, 1 Inch!


----------

